# Honkers in Montana?



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone hunt honkers in Montana?


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

Hunted there once will never do it again. Long way to drive and access was very dificult too many big game guides lease everything out. That combined with lack of ag fields near water is a compounding factor. Better off going to Manitoba or Sak. if you want to drive that far.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a buddy that lives out there and from what he tells the very limited areas that hold geese are mostly leased by outfitters or landowners what cash to hunt there land. I have been out there hunting antelope and mule deer in oct-dec. and have never really seen much for waterfowl. Just no water anywhere.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah it is pretty hit or miss out there. We did it and it was definitely not worth the miles we put on the truck and trailer.


----------



## MT Hunter (Sep 19, 2008)

i live in sidney montana and we have very good goose hunting and access is very easy the last 2 years there has been between 10 to 15 thousand hanging out in the yellowstone river we have had many outings where we have filled out within the first 2 hours for 5 guys with a four bird limit per person


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

> i live in sidney montana and we have very good goose hunting and access is very easy the last 2 years there has been between 10 to 15 thousand hanging out in the yellowstone river we have had many outings where we have filled out within the first 2 hours for 5 guys with a four bird limit per person


Be ready for some company :withstupid:


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

MT Hunter said:


> i live in sidney montana and we have very good goose hunting and access is very easy the last 2 years


Not any more :lol:


----------



## MT_catter (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm from Fort Peck Montana and there is plenty of access and tons of birds! i'm not quite sure where you guys went but i have never had problem finding access or birds around here.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok so I have to be the guy that explains this to you. If you start telling people what town you hunt by people from the internet will start using your towns as markers. So if you keep up talking about how good you have at and how many birds you have in your area.

Soon your area will be know like other locations as a starting point for hunters. And if you think you have it good now give it a few years and I promise, you will have so many morons running all over your stuff it wont even be funny. Sometimes secret spots are best kept as a secret.

If I would have been you I would have said, "Well I live in Montana and hunt geese a lot. And I dont seem to have problems getting permision or finding birds." That answers the question and doesnt give away your location. Now anyone coming out your way knows right what little town to start by. :withstupid:


----------



## MT_catter (Jun 10, 2009)

there is already plenty of you outa staters here so it is wat it is and its not that big of a secret you have to buy a rezervation license where they are anyways and not too many outa staters are gonna pay that much more money along with there outa staters fee


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Holy crap. Learn to spell and use punctuation. It isn't cool to sound like a moron!


----------



## MT_catter (Jun 10, 2009)

wat u some kinda teacher or wat? Sorry i don't use perfect english everywhere you need to settle down crabby ****


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

You two are funny!! :box:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

This thread delivers!

I went out there honker hunting this year. We talked to umteen landowners before the last one we could even think to contact gave us permission an hour after dark (knocked on doors all day). Right up there with the most frustrating scouting days of all time. Almost turned around and drove right back to Fargo after driving through the night and scouting all day.

We had a couple decent hunts, but we were very close to being burned on the decision to head there.


----------



## MT Hunter (Sep 19, 2008)

you have to know people to get on land the land owners don't let hardly any out of state hunters on their property pretty much only local folks get to hunt it


----------

